# Sharkskin For Winter



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

I have read various posts about wetsuits for winter and have come to the conclusion that Sharkskin is the way to go. But I am not sure if I should get the full suit, or a long sleeve shirt and paddling pants.

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

sharkskin, never heard of that before.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I only have the sharkskin pants and find them great for Sydney weather. My personal preference is for 2 piece over a 1 piece wetsuit but find the pants enough for me for Sydney weather. For my top half I find that my pfd adds to the warmth and I either use a Columbia fishing shirt, a Hobie dry top or a Burke Evo top which I've been really happy with, see - http://www.chsmith.com.au/Burke_EVO_Thermo_Skin.html

Marty


----------



## Jenko (Jan 31, 2010)

Sharkskinz are the original maker of the thin (3mm) wet/dry suit. I was looking at them but ended up buying similar long pants from Anakonda on special for around $60-00, Quality may not be quite as good, but seem good for the price. I just wear a thin nylon waterproof jacket if the top half of me gets cold. I didn't like the restriction of the top, plus I prefer to be able to put more on when cold than sit there all day cooking in the top.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

yup im interested in what ppl wear when the chills roll in.

what about these? http://www.scubadoctor.com.au/diveshop/ ... af902b076f long johns? does anyone use something similar in the cooler months?


----------



## YakFishnLegend (Mar 13, 2010)

Just be careful on the shark skin fellas, it can be bloody rough and you dont want that scraping on your family jewels, no fear.

Take a tip from an old sharkie mate, got the patchy skin to prove it fellas, it aint good for the princesses neither


----------



## Dan29 (Nov 26, 2008)

when it gets a bit cold down here I wear a sharkskin short sleeve top under a jacket and a pair of Kokatat waterproof socked trousers over a pair of polartec trousers with merino socks.
If thats not quite enough I add a merino t shirt.

I manage quite well fishing evenings down the Huon etc in winter.

The trick is to stay dry,sometimes hard in the rain in a revo,but check out the Kokatat range

cheers Danni


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Les, I have a pair of said pants are they are great for winter, plenty warm enough. I have a kayaking wetsuit top that is lined with polar fleece to reduce chafing, and it is just the best thing in the cold. The fleece inside is so nice, and keeps you even warmer than a regular wettie. I think the brand is "adventure extreme". 2 piece is the way to go for sure, you dont lose much warmth from the gap, so much easier to put on and take off.


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

Many thanks for your responses. It looks like a two piece suit; a long sleeve shirt and paddling pants are the way to go. It also appears that more than the wetsuit and PFD is required for the top.

I will explore the Burke Evo, Cressi, Adventure Extreme and Anaconda, but at the moment I am still considering a Sharkskin two piece outfit.

For those who didn't know about the Australian made Sharkskin product, see their site here http://www.sharkskin.com.au/ and their product page.

Once again thanks.

Tight lines.


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

I have the Sharkskin paddle pants which I pretty much wear all year round in Melbourne and I love them. They are not waterproof, and act more like a wetsuit but when they're wet you won't feel the cold, even if the wind is blowing. Unlike a neoprene wetsuit you won't get soupy if it warms up. In winter I generally also wear a pair of dive boots with an old pair of Explorer socks underneath. On top I just wear a merino thermal tshirt, a cheap spray jacket and pfd.

My only tip would be to get a firm fit - I'm tall and skinny and I find the pair I've got are a fraction loose when wet on my chicken legs - only a problem when walking back to the car with an armfull of gear. I also like the fact that they provide a barrier between sharp fish spines and tender thigh flesh.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

I was fishing for salmon last winter at Port Sorell, Tasmania; and wore thermal long johns. When a bit choppy or cold wore light weight overpants over the long johns, tended to keep warm and mostly dry. These days wear light weight long johns and neoprene shorts, went out this Friday in a fairly big swell with a chop, though getting wet, stayed warm.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Les

Like Marty, I use the sharkskin trousers and a basic Columbia shirt - you may have noticed at the Rob Mercer Skill course. I find the trousers work for me on most days through Summer in Sydney. Very occassionally I opt for shorts instead.

For colder nights I have fleece dedicated to yakking that goes over the top of the Columbia shirt, and a Stormquist kayak spray jacket for when it's raining. Actually the velcro tightener around the throat, I dont like much (too tight done up, when loose scratches my neck) but I would look for comething similar. It's coloured a safety orange which I also like. I leave the spray jacket in a plastic bag inside the yak all the time - in case it rains or I start feeling cold.

As it starts getting colder I'll be thinking about the Sharkskin top. Dont get a one piece though, it would be overheating in Summer. Also for winter I may add neoprene booties that come up the calf a little.

Winter wont stop this bunny fishing.


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

Guys,

Once again thanks for your input. All of you have given me something to think about.

I have already purchased the Sharkskin paddling pants and on the advice of haynsie they are tight, but not tight enough to cut off circulation.

The shop I bought the pants at didn't have a top in my size, so I am still tossing up on the type of top.

Does any one know the positives and negatives of the Sharkskin long sleeve shirt when compared to the Sharkskin long sleeve climate control shirt?


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

I tested my new Sharkskins last Sunday at Cowan Creek.

I understand the lowest temp was about 7 degrees and during the morning there was some wind chill.

I was wearing a two piece Sharkskin outfit with paddling pants, the Sharkskin silver climate control long sleeve top and Sharkskin socks.

The Sharkskins were great I didn't notice the cold when launching, or anytime during the morning.

They were most suitable on the water and for the hour, or so, and later on land in the sun having a chat.

I found the Sharkskin climate control did not cause me to be hot on land and in the sun. They are silver and reflect the heat and have a zipper at top to open up if you are too hot.

Overall result was much better than expected! I am very happy as I will not have to leave my kayak in the garage during winter.

Thanks to all of you for your advice.


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Guys
any advice on where to buy sharkskin paddlers
I'm in hawthorn
cheers
Greg


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

You don't need to pee in your pants if you've got a 2 piece. :lol:

Also, for winter, I just wear sharkskin pants and a light shirt, and put a light but waterproof jacket on for when it rains. PFD keeps me toasty.


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

I use the full sharkskin wetsuit and find they are a little restrictive especially when paddling long distances

I don't think they are really designed for kayaking where you need alot of room around the arms

Would I buy them again ? Not next time

A sleevless rashy with a wind jacket is a better option in my opinion


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

LesSimmo said:


> I tested my new Sharkskins last Sunday at Cowan Creek.


Hi Less,

If you don't mind me asking, where'd you pick up your sharkskins?


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey all

When it get really cold (ie. Not yet this year so far) I use diving long johns, cycling goretex jacket ( nice skinny arms tight fit) and neoprene dive boots.

The dive boots make the difference, noice warm feet, bliss.

Paddling/ Peddling in the wetty long john isn't a problem, in the full dive suit it is a real pain.

I used to use a triathlon wet suit, but they aren't really made strong enough for sitting & paddling, basically I wore the arse out of mine.

If you do get too hot you do have the option of jumping over the side

cheers

mal de mer


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

You can get them everywhere I know the dive shop at willougby has them and also the dive shop at Clifton gardens.

You might however want to check out the new ocean paddler shop at manly for more paddler tailored solutions not diver ones.

If you bottom bashing they are ok not paddling


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

gee you blokes seem to fish in any weather! i am getting old! :? 
i dont go fishing if it is windy or its going to rain, so for me i find for $40 i got a pair of long john type pants the push bikers use and over that long cargo pants, and with my zip up booties on i am ok.
back at the car i just take off the cargos put on trackies and i am ready to go.. to easy. ;-) 
but like i said i am more of your fair weather fisherman. :lol:


----------

